

RSS feed still broken.  Thought pg said it was fixed? - ralph

<p><pre><code>    $ date
    2008-01-22 13:17:24 +0000 Tue
    $ wget -qO- http://news.ycombinator.com/rss |
    &#62; tr \&#62; \\012 |
    &#62; grep -c comitem
    29
    $</code></pre>
======
ralph
Still broken.

    
    
        $ date
        2008-01-23 12:21:20 +0000 Wed
        $ wget -qO- http://news.ycombinator.com/rss |
        > tr \> \\012 |
        > grep -c comitem
        27
        $

------
ralph
Now fixed.

    
    
        $ date
        2008-01-24 12:35:00 +0000 Thu
        $ wget -qO- http://news.ycombinator.com/rss |
        > tr \> \\012 |
        > grep -c comitem
        0
        $

